# Pheasant farms??



## tomdury

Hey has anyone been to a Pheasant farm/preserve to hunt? 

I am looking to drag my brother in law out and he would really benefit from a day of seeing/shooting a ton of birds to really kick start his a** into huntin with me (instead of just talking about it)

What are some good ones near the Columbus or Cleveland area? How are the prices?

Any advice is always appreciated!


----------



## FISHIN 2

It is located just NE of Bucyrus, I'm sure they have a website, think theres one around upper Sandusky also. Mike


----------



## mmukav

FISHIN 2 said:


> It is located just NE of Bucyrus, I'm sure they have a website, think theres one around upper Sandusky also. Mike


I've been to Elkhorn and I think it's great! The people are nice, the birds are great. I used to go with my brother-in-law. We used our own dogs. You can also use one of theirs and a guide also. Cool place!

http://www.elkhornlakehuntclub.com/


----------



## Chris_H

Brier Oaks in Bellevue has the hen special of five birds for $75 or cock birds are $20 each. There are options for having a guide take you but I have not used their guides before.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Did you make it down towards Camden Ohio I would be glad to run my dog for you out at mulberry pheasantry.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Just went too WR hunt club yesterday with my buddies and his father is a guide out there so we bought birds and then were able to shoot some strays as well....was pretty fun! He has some awesome dogs and the one is a monster....he is relentless and talk about covering ground!! NON-STOP! 

How do you guys like to prepare your birds? I know a lot of people just cubing up the meat and making chunks but was wondering any other way??


----------



## 82bassman

I may not be the best to give advice on this since I had a 35 year break between tha last pheasants I cooked, but this year my son got one during the youth hunt so. 
I have always grilled them. I seperate the legs and theighs, split the breast down the middle after pulling the back away from them. I then place the six pieces in a plastic bag with a bourbon marinade that I make on my own. I am sure there are several online to choose from. With grilling you want to make sure you cook on a low heat and use the marinade during grilling to avoid drying out the meat. It does not take long to cook. The last few minutes I use a homemade BBQ sauce to lightly coat the pieces. Then eat and enjoy.


----------



## pheasanthunter

Bullseye is a great place to hunt in Uhrichsville, Ohio. Their phone number is 740-922-5633.


----------



## pheasanthunter

tomdury said:


> Hey has anyone been to a Pheasant farm/preserve to hunt?
> 
> I am looking to drag my brother in law out and he would really benefit from a day of seeing/shooting a ton of birds to really kick start his a** into huntin with me (instead of just talking about it)
> 
> What are some good ones near the Columbus or Cleveland area? How are the prices?
> 
> Any advice is always appreciated!


bullseyepheasant.com


----------



## tomdury

tried both of these recipes with a bird i shot on opening day. the cock au vin was AMAZING! Highly recommend it


----------



## ckfowler

Fair child's in West Liberty. Not fancy but great prices. (937) 441-7587


----------



## gotribe

Lone Oak just outside of Delaware. We'll run, rates decent.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sd136405

gotribe said:


> Lone Oak just outside of Delaware. We'll run, rates decent.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



2x. Have gone here twice now. Both times the last week if operation and cover was still decent. From the last outing. [ame]https://youtu.be/IKPek88WEZM[/ame]


----------

